# Coil Candle



## HVH

I can only take a guess. The candle may be a very long dipped candle that is wrapped around a cylinder while still warm.


----------



## Chef Isaac

have you read the descprition at amazon? they tell you how to make it. easy really.


----------



## GaSteve

Could you provide a link? I read several Amazon descriptions. They describe how to use it, but I didn't see anything on how to make it.

I also read a lot of customer reviews who really hated it.


----------



## Chef Isaac

all of the despcripts say that you have to be real patient on how you coil it. So, to me, that means it is a long thin taper like candle that you mold using that heat of your hands. It would be better to modify it so the maker of the candle does all the work. Dip it, cool it, warm it with your palm of your hands or, even better yet, a hair dyer. We use this method all the time when we make sugar and chocolate sculptures. It is an easy way to move the chocolate and sugar in the way we want it and shape we want it in. It would work nicely for this.


----------



## Chef Isaac

anyway, i ordered it to see how to improve on it. The major issue is that the customers hated to coil it. Funny thing really.


----------



## GaSteve

Let us know how it works out. I got the impression that customers hated unrolling it and feeding it through the fixture. Many complained that it cracked and dripped and the fixtures were generally cheap and didn't work well.


----------



## Kimkaseman

Did you make your own?? my friend and I wanna try this!


----------



## WBVC

I have one. It doesn't resemble a long taper. It looks dough that is extruded through a pasta maker with a wick in the middle. They must have some sort of extruder device. When you uncurl a section to burn it you warm it in your hand first and then it readily uncoils. I presumme they coil the wax around a form as it extrudes so it remains warm.
If you figure how to make a good duplicate let us know.


----------



## Kimkaseman

Where does the wax drip? Back I to the coil?


----------



## snl

It's known as a "courting" candle. When the candle burns down to where it goes thru the "hoop," it's time for the young man to go........... home!  But darn, if I know how it's made...


----------

